# Editing Wikipedia entries



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 22, 2006)

The WP entry on covenant theology was full of a lot of nonsense (e.g., it claimed that Kline denies the covenant of works!) so I corrected it. I don't know what's happened yet to the corrections, but one of our students has also tried to edit it and some person using the name "flex" changes the corrections. He or someone else has it that Ray Sutton is a major figure in covenant theology!

I'm under the impression that there's some court of appeal in WP and I remember seeing long arguments about this or that correction but cannot remember how all this works anymore.

Advice?

rsc


----------



## Civbert (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't know about a court of appeal. But it might help to post your concerns in the "discussion" tab and see if you can reason with the person who changes the edits back. There are warnings that can go on pages if they are involving disagreements. 

Also, maybe you both can express your positions with an acknowledgment of the points of disagreement. That seems better than going back and forth in a edit-war. 

Hopefully, someone else here will have some experience with Wiki. I've only tweaked a page or two - minor edits that the original author would not object to, but hopefully made the statement a little more precise and clear. 

I'll be watching the page on "covenant theology" now, just to see how it all comes out. It should be interesting.


----------



## Civbert (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you have a profile on Wiki? I'm thinking if you note your credentials it might help. Maybe Flex thinks you don't know much about "covenant theology". If you put a profile on Wiki, he might take you more seriously. Also, is there a different view on CT between Baptists and Presbyterians? Two perspectives might be involved.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I made some changes and wrote a response to "flex."

I don't know how it will work out. Apparently I've broken some WP rules already! 

Maybe someone here or one of my students (whom I've written) can help?

The entry has it that Ray Sutton is a major figure in covenant theology. With no disrespect intended I doubt that most scholars know who Sutton is and I doubt that many would regard him as a major influence on modern covenant theology.

rsc


----------

